# Dustless drywall sanding



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm on a mission to eradicate dust from our repaint/remodel jobs. We do a lot of drywall repair and the dust can easily get out of hand. 

Currently I use a Porter Cable 7800 for big areas and a dustless orbital set up for smaller spaces. Both of these tools work well, but there is still the need for hand sanding at times. 

Some things I've been considering to improve dust collection are the hand held screen collectors like this one; 

http://www.hydetools.com/products/dust-free-vacuum-hand-sander-kit


I'm also wondering if a vibrating sander could be used instead of the orbitals for more delicate finish sanding. Looking at some common store brand vibrating sanders the other day and the newer ones have dust collection holes in the pad. Some of the guys aren't comfortable using the orbitals over patching where mesh tape has been used for fear that it will be too aggressive. I wonder if a vibrating sander would be easier to operate, and if the dust collection is good. 

Also what about wet sanding? My limited experiments with this have been less than satisfactory. Does anyone use wet sanding successfully for extensive drywall repair? 

Any insights on how to better contain sanding dust, or tools that you like for this purpose would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow, I've never considered using an orbital for drywall mud specifically for that reason. I've always thought it would just be too aggro.

Ever tried the 'dust control' mud? Stuff does a reasonable job of making the dust simply drop to the floor instead of floating all over the place. Not sure how they did it. Only thing I don't like about it is it's a pain to sand in the first place, and I've found sanding the second coat leaves weird textures if you happen to expose some of the first coat. It's hard to explain. I gave up using it in the last year.

I've never done wet sanding, but I've seen hardcore drywallers do it a few times. I was pretty impressed with the results, but never tried it myself. These guys had been doing drywall work since they were able to walk.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I'm on a mission to eradicate dust from our repaint/remodel jobs. We do a lot of drywall repair and the dust can easily get out of hand.
> 
> Currently I use a Porter Cable 7800 for big areas and a dustless orbital set up for smaller spaces. Both of these tools work well, but there is still the need for hand sanding at times.
> 
> ...


I use planex and orbitals like you depending on size. I have one of those screen setups you linked to. I never use it, it's not to useful in corners which is the only place the power tools don't reach. I do use 240 for finish sand on the power tools that seems to work for a nice finish.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I was just using our RTS400 on some sanding, The first time I have tried power tools on drywall sanding. The suction was a pain in the back side, speed at 1 vac all the way down, the RTS would stick right to the wall. I ended up putting it at a slight angle and turned the suction on the vac back to full and I hardly had any dust on the floor.

A trick I use while hand sanding is to hold the vac hose just under the sanding pad and follow it, this does an awesome job at collecting the dust.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

This works well for a hand sanding option, they sell a bigger one too.








http://www.amazon.com/Festool-496962-130mm-Sanding-Block/dp/B0058HW8C8

I wet sand some things on occasion. No big spots and if the mud is too thick it tends to round the edges. I keep a damp rag with me when sanding for getting out any deeper lines in the mud without sanding the entire area more than necessary or too deep.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I'm on a mission to eradicate dust from our repaint/remodel jobs. We do a lot of drywall repair and the dust can easily get out of hand.
> 
> Currently I use a Porter Cable 7800 for big areas and a dustless orbital set up for smaller spaces. Both of these tools work well, but there is still the need for hand sanding at times.
> 
> ...


We have this one as well, it was ok, dust still got away depending on how fast you sand, vac set up (we had a shop vac hooked up). I wonder how it would work hooked up to a Festool vac?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

For an orbital the ets125 is hard to beat. Run it full speed, turn the vac down a little less than half, and there is zero dust. :yes: I use it for sanding drywall almost everyday.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> For an orbital the ets125 is hard to beat. Run it full speed, turn the vac down a little less than half, and there is zero dust. :yes: I use it for sanding drywall almost everyday.


My ets 125 has seen a lot of drywall, it is a great sander for repairs and stuff.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I had the same issue with ets125 or others sticking to the wall. The fix I used was to put the Y hose splitter on and take the plug out, vac on high. like that it will drop a little dust. If you hook another hose with no tool to it it will not. Next week I will be drill a hole in the blank plug and see if that works without whistling to much.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Wow, I've never considered using an orbital for drywall mud specifically for that reason. I've always thought it would just be too aggro.




It's really not Bill. I use a low profile adjustable speed Dewalt. With the speed turned all the way down and 220 paper, it's actually sands slowly and finely. I usually run it between half and full speed. Personally, I haven't had a problem sanding over mesh tape, but I've had many, many, hrs of practice with an orbital. 

Corners are the weak spot for orbitals. And some guys don't like using them on ceilings.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> This works well for a hand sanding option, they sell a bigger one too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does it use paper or screens? I'm hesitant about the Hyde one mostly because I don't really like screens.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Does it use paper or screens? I'm hesitant about the Hyde one mostly because I don't really like screens.


Takes paper, it's the same size that fits on the RTS400. I don't like screens either. :no:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Jmayspaint!
Trust me you'll not go wrong with Festool Vac and sander i been using them for about 9 years never had a problem 99% dust free, customers will love you for it, you will get you money back in a few job.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PRC said:


> I had the same issue with ets125 or others sticking to the wall. The fix I used was to put the Y hose splitter on and take the plug out, vac on high. like that it will drop a little dust. If you hook another hose with no tool to it it will not. Next week I will be drill a hole in the blank plug and see if that works without whistling to much.


I'm surprised you've had that much trouble, what speed are you running the sander at?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Full, it really wasn't troublesome. I just liked how it floated with less suction.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I like to sand with a wide floor attachment just under what I'm sanding. It gets most of it.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh, and I use the bags in my vac that are for collecting fine dust so I don't have to worry about it blowing throughout the room or clean any filters.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

For small areas we use our 6" mirka ceros. The weak link is the vac, if its one that will clog easily you are still throwing a ton of dust into the air.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I just bought this screen sander 2 weeks ago made by marshalltown. It's actually pretty good. There's a slider control on the handle to control suction and the hose rotates 360 degrees freely out of your way. Attaches to my ridgid vac, which I purchased the ridgid auto detailing 10' light weight hose. 














I never was fond of the older Richard model, it was clunky and uncomfortable, but this one by marshalltown really impressed me. And was less then $30.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Marshalltown make great products. Never been disappointed with them.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

I saw a sponge sanding vac attachment on the net for sale, but could not find a way to purchase it. Then I saw a video on Youtube where a guy made his own, so I made my own with a sanding sponge and various parts. I am still trying to make it better, but it works like a charm. I started out holding onto the sponge while sanding, but this quickly tired my hand. I found it easier to control the sanding by holding the plastic elbow assembly that goes into the sponge.

The white hose is 1 1/8" for washing machine discharge. I connect it up to the 1 1/4" wet/dry vac hose with duct tape. The elbow that fits into the sanding sponge is 3/4" with ribs on one end and threads on the other end (the one that goes into the sponge)and I have some clear plastic hose between the elbow and the white hose (also connected with duct tape). I have some newer fittings that I don't think I will need duct tape to use. It is an ongoing process so far. What I really need is a good serrated cutting tool to make the 3 cross grooves in the sponge.

Most importantly, the dust does seem to present any problems. I know this is not the tool for very large areas, but I did sand a 23 x 14 living room ceiling that I skim coated and it seemed to work fine.

futtyos


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PRC said:


> I had the same issue with ets125 or others sticking to the wall. The fix I used was to put the Y hose splitter on and take the plug out, vac on high. like that it will drop a little dust. If you hook another hose with no tool to it it will not. Next week I will be drill a hole in the blank plug and see if that works without whistling to much.


The only time I experienced this problem was/is if the vac is set to high. When it is dialed in right between both sander and vac mine works great. The ETS 150 overhead is a different story though I think that sander freaking hates me.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

futtyos said:


> I saw a sponge sanding vac attachment on the net for sale, but could not find a way to purchase it. Then I saw a video on Youtube where a guy made his own, so I made my own with a sanding sponge and various parts. I am still trying to make it better, but it works like a charm. I started out holding onto the sponge while sanding, but this quickly tired my hand. I found it easier to control the sanding by holding the plastic elbow assembly that goes into the sponge.
> 
> The white hose is 1 1/8" for washing machine discharge. I connect it up to the 1 1/4" wet/dry vac hose with duct tape. The elbow that fits into the sanding sponge is 3/4" with ribs on one end and threads on the other end (the one that goes into the sponge)and I have some clear plastic hose between the elbow and the white hose (also connected with duct tape). I have some newer fittings that I don't think I will need duct tape to use. It is an ongoing process so far. What I really need is a good serrated cutting tool to make the 3 cross grooves in the sponge.
> 
> ...



That's awesome!! I've been trying to come up with something like that. A couple of the guys just can't seem to put down the sponges, this could be the solution. 3M has those sponges with dust groves already in them, that might help.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*vac attached sanding sponge*

Jmays, here are 2 videos that helped me design my little outfit. The first one is of a finished design that presumably was sold on the market for a brief while (No longer as far as I can tell). The second video shows a guy who figured out how to make his own. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MiMNRdAsc8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raihCPDcWj8

I like my design for the channels that I cut out with a razor blade. I need to find a better cutting tool, one that cuts cleanly and does not shred the sponge. I have seen the sponges that you are talking about and need to try one to see if it works (I use an apple corer to cut the middle hole for the vacuum), but I have a feeling that my design with only 3 cuts leaves the maximum rigidity to the sponge for evenly flat sanding yet also gives enough air flow to allow free movement. I found out with less channels that the sponge just locks onto the ceiling with the vacuum pressure. Uncut sponges are probably cheaper as well and more easily available than the fancy diamond cut ones.

Whatever sponge is used, the proper amount of suction has to be obtained. Otherwise the sponge either will not move easily enough or it will not gather enough dust for it to be functional. With such a small area as the sponge has, it does not take a lot of suction for it to work. Some kind of relief valve might be good. I have one on the elbow of the hose coming from my vac. 

Hope some of this helps. If anyone has some helpful tips, please post them.

futtyos


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Dust Deputy Cyclone Separator*

I just came across this which might work well in tandem with any vacuum sander:

http://www.oneida-air.com/static.asp?htmltemplate=static/retail.html

Is anyone here familiar with this?

futtyos


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

futtyos said:


> I just came across this which might work well in tandem with any vacuum sander:
> 
> http://www.oneida-air.com/static.asp?htmltemplate=static/retail.html
> 
> ...


Yup I have it on my shop vac works great. I was having a problem with the filter clogging when sucking up concrete dust after grinding floors. Even with the bag it would still clog up. Bought that and the problem was solved. I must warn you tho, it makes your shop vac WAY more bulky to lug around.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yup I have it on my shop vac works great. I was having a problem with the filter clogging when sucking up concrete dust after grinding floors. Even with the bag it would still clog up. Bought that and the problem was solved. I must warn you tho, it makes your shop vac WAY more bulky to lug around.


Thanks for your comments. I guess I will have to use a lot of duct tape. :thumbsup:

futtyos


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

futtyos said:


> Thanks for your comments. I guess I will have to use a lot of duct tape. :thumbsup:
> 
> futtyos


As much as I love duct tape it's not needed, the dust deputy bolts onto the shop vac. It prolly doesn't help that my vac is an odd shape to begin with.

















It would be better with a narrow/tall vac as opposed to short and wide like mine.


----------



## AVLPainter (Dec 16, 2014)

*Yes, The Vibrating Sander Works*

I've been using a vibrating sander hooked to a shop vac for years. I buy the cheap ones at Walmart for $20, Black & Decker. They last for awhile, long enough for me to get $20 worth out of them. You just can't be too aggressive with them. Use a low grit paper. I hook it up to my Ridgid vac. I want to figure out a way to put a skirt around it. That's what makes the Porter Cables work so well. So far I haven't come up with a way. Would be great to put one on an orbital, too. Anyone have any ideas on how to attach a dust skirt to one?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

AVLPainter said:


> I've been using a vibrating sander hooked to a shop vac for years. I buy the cheap ones at Walmart for $20, Black & Decker. They last for awhile, long enough for me to get $20 worth out of them. You just can't be too aggressive with them. Use a low grit paper. I hook it up to my Ridgid vac. I want to figure out a way to put a skirt around it. That's what makes the Porter Cables work so well. So far I haven't come up with a way. Would be great to put one on an orbital, too. Anyone have any ideas on how to attach a dust skirt to one?



You can make a home made shroud from virtually any type of lid that you find all throughout your kitchen.


----------



## AVLPainter (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks Danahy. That's a good idea. I still have to come up with some way to attach it so it doesn't interfere with the sanding head. Also probably need to come up with some way to add brushes all around the perimeter like the Porter Cable has. I'll have to give that some thought.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Call me crazy but you might be able to find what u need in the plumbing isle. Look for a 6" sink plunger that you can trim to fit. Even making a slit the rubber would hold shape. And for the vac attachment look for a piece of tubing with a low profile flange that could attach where needed. As well when your looking for the brush part also look for some sort of foam/sponge strips that could wrap around the opening.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

I love these MacGyver ideas.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've made shrouds for orbitals with strips of rubber cut from the top of a boot. Wrap it around the base, duct tape it on and that's it. The flexibility of the rubber allows for a good seal while still being able to work the sander. I posted pics of it here somewhere in a thread about sanders for RRP. 
The design of an orbital makes it pretty easy to do and effective, I imagine it would be a lot harder to rig up an effective one for a vibrating sander.


----------



## AVLPainter (Dec 16, 2014)

Great idea. I would have thought you would have to do something to separate the rubber from the sander. Glad to hear it works without it. I'll definitely give that a try.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

Here is the Rigid 5" orbital sander that I use. This hooks up to my wet/dry vac. I like to use it on painted walls before I do any spackling to get high spots down , to scuff the whole wall and to get familiar with the various problems on the walls prior to making repairs. Using the orbital sander before spackling repairs makes the wall flatter so I use less spackle/Easy Sand/or whatever. I generally like to use a drywall screen vac attachment or the sanding sponge vac attachment above after I have spackled as the fine spackling dust seems to break down the orbital sander quicker and the orbital sander is not as necessary when sanding Easy Sand or mud. If I am using Durabond, then the orbital sander comes in handy, but I am trying to get away from that and using Easy Sand more. I have not needed any type of shroud with this orbital sander especially if I use the 8 holed paper instead of the paper that has random holes that try to fit all brands.


----------



## Jay23 (Oct 23, 2014)

One word...festool!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Thought I would update this thread since I've been doing quite a bit of experimenting lately. 

Wet sanding. I been trying the sponges made for wet sanding drywall and found they can work pretty good...If you pull a real tight skim and just need to feather the edges. Unfortunately, I'm not a real great mud man and usually need to do more sanding than this method is good for. 

I did make a version of the vacu-sponge that futtoys posted about and it works awesome. I used some PVC fittings and the 3M sponges that already have the dust grooves. All I have to do is cut a hole in the sponge a little smaller than the PVC and stick it in there. 










Hold it by the fitting and it's easy to operate. 










Used it for some parching/skin coating today with my Ridgid HEPA vac and really liked it. 

What's lacking now is anti-static vac hose and a vac with adjustable suction. With a 20' vac hose the static was pretty bad. Also, the suction was a little too strong to move the sponge around as easily as I wanted to. 

Looks like I'm going to have to quit being so cheap and buy a Festool


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

When your able to, just try the Festool. I use the little ETS 125 for small patches connected to an extractor and it really dose cut down the dust. I'd say its 95% dust free. But on larger jobs where I'm skimming or it's just a heavy patch job it's just to much for it. And today was a day I really wish I'd already had a Planex. We went all old school and sanded the new drywall by hand. 

Cleaned everything with my Festool extractor though. :yes:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I was motivated to use the sponge today because the PC was on another job. Actually though, I liked the vac-sponge about as well for sanding skim coat as I do the PC. Gives more control and a lighter touch, if not quite as fast. 

Yeah, I've got to get a good orbital sander. Been using Dewalts forever and they've always been fine. My last two older ones died over the past few weeks and I bought a new one. Total piece of sh!t right out of the box. I've been hearing that Dewalt has gone down hill, and it's appears to be true. 

The static thing was weird. I've sanded dustless for a long time and never experienced it. Today was probably the first time I've ever had a vac hose that long (20'). That, coupled with using the more powerful Ridgid vac, created a tremendous amount of static. 

Now I see why you guys pay $100+ for vac hoses! I wrapped a wet rag around my hand while sanding and that helped a lot, obviously not a long term solution. 

I'm getting a little tired of hillbilly dustless  

But still the vacu-sponge was a success. :clap:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

For all those who, for whatever reason, don't want to buy into an expensive "system", there is a cheap way out without MacGyvering hoses, sponge sanders, duct tape, etc.

For less than $40 there is the Sand&Kleen:
























The hand held sander fits a screen perfectly, has a gazillion holes in it, it connects to a hose which runs to the bucket half filled with water. The other hose out of the bucket attaches to ANY vacuum. It acts like a hookah, or water pipe. The hose from the bucket to the sanding pad is LOOOOONG - 20 feet

A number of years ago I was faced with a stair well that needed LOTS of patching, essentially a skim coat. Open floor plan house. This was going to be a single use purchase for me. Paperhangers don't usually patch and sand.

It worked BEAUTIFUL. 90% of the dust into the water. The only dust it didn't catch was the heavier particles that fell to the floor. Literally no air borne JC dust. I asked the HO to CAREFULLY check for JC dust, She could not find any. 

The only issue is the hose HOWLS if the vac intake is not adjusted correctly. 

I am sure the hose could be adapted to any sander with a dust collector. 

OH, I have have used it since. My favorite use is vacuuming out the wood stove in the summer :thumbsup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> For all those who, for whatever reason, don't want to buy into an expensive "system", there is a cheap way out without MacGyvering hoses, sponge sanders, duct tape, etc.
> 
> For less than $40 there is the Sand&Kleen:
> 
> ...



Looks kinda like Ryan's Dust deputy. Was it screens only or did it take paper? 

I like the flat type sanders for some things. . Something about the flexibility of a sponge for some things though. 

The water filter deal is sounding better and better. I wonder how a water filter compares to a HEPA vac as far as air quality emissions. Solves the static issue I assume.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Looks kinda like Ryan's Dust deputy. Was it screens only or did it take paper?
> 
> I like the flat type sanders for some things. . Something about the flexibility of a sponge for some things though.
> 
> The water filter deal is sounding better and better. I wonder how a water filter compares to a HEPA vac as far as air quality emissions. Solves the static issue I assume.



Yes it does look similar, but simpler. I never tried it with paper, but I am sure you could poke holes in paper like my Makita 1/3 sheet orbital provides.

I've never had issues with screens, once they wear down a bit. :thumbsup:

I was sanding FLAT walls, so the sander was the right tool.


Yes the water is an amazing filter. The intake hose is NOT submerged, it stops about an inch above the surface, but there is so much turbulence the end of the hose gets soaked. I wouldn't know if the gov't would approve of it as a HEPA, but that don't prove squat about it's actual effectiveness.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

For finer sanding and feathering, try an interface pad with an ETS125. Just finished a home with concave/convex walls. Worked great.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Csheils said:


> For finer sanding and feathering, try an interface pad with an ETS125. Just finished a home with concave/convex walls. Worked great.


The interface pad is awesome for feathering although it does seem to let off more dust than without it. Could be that I don't have it dialed in right. Either way it works great.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> Yes the water is an amazing filter. The intake hose is NOT submerged, it stops about an inch above the surface, but there is so much turbulence the end of the hose gets soaked. I wouldn't know if the gov't would approve of it as a HEPA, but that don't prove squat about it's actual effectiveness.



Seems like it would work almost perfectly. How Could any dust, or anything get through the water..?.

I guess spill hazard and potential for improper disposal of contaminated water would be enough to keep it from being approved for RRP, but I don't doubt it would work just as well. 

What I'm trying for with the sponge thing is to provide options. A person unskilled in the use of an orbital sander doesn't need to be trying to learn to use one on drywall IMO. Too much potential for damage. 

I need to give screen sanding another shot. Lot of people use them effectively, I just always seem to get scratches. In sure there's a trick to it. It's probably the most effective dust control option because of the increased air flow.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, I've got to get a good orbital sander. Been using Dewalts forever and they've always been fine. My last two older ones died over the past few weeks and I bought a new one. Total piece of sh!t right out of the box. I've been hearing that Dewalt has gone down hill, and it's appears to be true.


Just wanted to touch on this for a quick moment.

I've heard (from a Dewalt rep) that Dewalt sold big boxes cheaper versions of the same tools than they sell at some other locations. I don't know if that's actually true (and it's been a few years), but I heard some of them use a lot of plastic parts instead of metal. Just something to keep in mind. Home Depot was the box store that was mentioned specifically, not sure if there are others also.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Ya know what's funny is I've been in a HD store about four times in my whole life. Just so happened that one of the times was last week when I bought the POS sander. It still cost $79.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, then.

That being said, I still favor the Dewalt brand for power tools over any of the others. Since I'm also a hardware store, I get them for (nearly) cost, which is nice. I've always used them in the past, and still love the ones I get.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Vacuum screen sanding*



Jmayspaint said:


> Seems like it would work almost perfectly. How Could any dust, or anything get through the water..?.
> 
> I guess spill hazard and potential for improper disposal of contaminated water would be enough to keep it from being approved for RRP, but I don't doubt it would work just as well.
> 
> ...


JayMays, I use the FibaTape vacuum screen sander From HD and I angle it to avoid the 90 degree lines. For more aggressive sanding I just go back and forth and then smooth it out on an angle. I like to finish with a sanding block as it gives a finer and more controlled finish. I can go back and forth between the two fairly quickly because the ways I attach both can be quickly dismantled. On my ShopVac I have an old cannister hose with a metal elbow. The metal elbow has an adjustable hole that I use open when vac sanding. I slip a cheap black 1 1/4" wet/dry vac hose over the metal elbow so I have about 12 feet of hose. The end of the black hose has nothing attached so I just mangle it onto the FibaTape attachment and go. When switching to the sanding sponge I just remove the black hose from the FibaTape sander. I have some plastic plumbing parts that insert at a 90 degree angle into the sanding sponge. The other end of the plastic parts fits snug into a semi-flexible clear plastic hose that is wide enough to fit right into the 1 1/4" black hose, so that goes on and off really quick. The semi-flexible clear hose gives enough stiffness and bulk to act as a handle for the sanding sponge. Hope you understand what I just wrote. 

futtyos


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I picked this thing up at Sherwin the other day. 
It's basically a shroud for a sanding sponge. 

http://www.hydetools.com/featured-tools/sponge-sanders/17899

I haven't tried it on a wall yet, but used it to sand primer on a few cabinet doors. It seems to work good. The drawbacks are that the shroud limits how aggressive you can be with the sponge and it can't get right in corners. For patches in the middle of a wall, seems like the trick.


----------

